# North Wales - looking for small and pretty site



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

Having finished our 'Big Trip' tour of Europe we are having severe van withdrawal symptoms and need to make a break for it and escape to the country.

We'd like to go to one of our favourite areas - North Wales - but, despite a year travelling, we now find ourselves novices to what the UK has to offer. 

We prefer small campsites, with electric, and a pretty view. We are members of the CCC. We would probably go mid-week, since we haven't attempted to find employment yet and are still free.

Any suggestions?

Oh, and I'm sure you ALL know this, but we don't - what's the difference between a cs and a cl site?

Many thanks,
Lesley


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Would a pretty view of the sea suit you? We love Tyddyn Du Touring park not far from Conwy.

Colin


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Lesleykh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Oh, and I'm sure you ALL know this, but we don't - what's the difference between a cs and a cl site?
> 
> ...


A CL is a 'certified location' - the Caravan Club version of a 5-van site and a CS is a 'certified site' the Camping & Caravan Club version.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

There is a pretty camp near Bodnant gardens, we have booked there for July

www.bodnant-caravan-park.co.uk

Cheers


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

[/quote]

A CL is a 'certified location' - the Caravan Club version of a 5-van site and a CS is a 'certified site' the Camping & Caravan Club version.[/quote]

At the risk of being pedantic, the C&CC sites are called "certificated" and not certified.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

camallison said:


> Would a pretty view of the sea suit you? We love Tyddyn Du Touring park not far from Conwy.
> 
> Colin


Agreed - we stayed there last week and it's as nice a site as you could ask for. Pam the owner is helpful and friendly (even after you've tripped the circuit breaker for the second time in 10 minutes) as any owner I've met. The view is great with pub, shops and other amenities within walking distance.

However - I'll leave you to work out the downside to _"As the site is situated just 300 yards or so off the A55,"_ but it isn't bad enough to stop us staying there again.

It's also refreshing to meet an owner who actually encourages you to water the hedges with your grey water


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If you want further away and much, much quieter with views try

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=9743

No check-in, just find a space (hook-ups along two sides of the field) and the owner will turn up sometime to collect the fee - £10 or £15 with hook-up*.
Take everything you want with you, as the pub and shops are a stiff walk away.

*PS and they are nice modern hook-ups you can reset yourself


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Try Tower Farm, Llangollen. Easy walk into Llangollen. If you park at top of site lovely view across the valley.

Peter


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Have a look at Wern Farm in the Conwy valley - used to be a CL, now a privately-owned site with space for more vans. In a beautiful part of the country, with excellent views and a pretty piece of woodland alongside.


----------

